# Woooo it stinks!



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone else noticed a rotten egg stench from these bull horns before?










Phoebe has never bothered with it much so I've never noticed a smell before. The last few days she's decided she loves it more than her stag bar. Every time she chews it, I'm wretching at the smell :Wtf


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've never given one to Bungo before, think I won't be either!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> I've never given one to Bungo before, think I won't be either!


It's very weird, there's no smell until she chews it :Grumpy


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh yes I had one that stank of purest cow poop, the good green runny stuff when they are on fresh rich grass poop, it did fade eventually or I became noseblind to it, Hilde liked to chew it on the sofa whilst it was propped against my thigh :Vomit


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

See Buffalo Horn Love


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Oh yes I had one that stank of purest cow poop, the good green runny stuff when they are on fresh rich grass poop, it did fade eventually or I became noseblind to it, Hilde liked to chew it on the sofa whilst it was propped against my thigh :Vomit


Oh yup, Phoebe has to wedge it below my leg for a more effective grip while she chews :Vomit It absolutely honks!
I walked into the living room earlier and thought I could smell slurry. Then noticed the cow horn on the seat beside me, still covered in slobber where she'd been having a good old munch while I was upstairs.
It's still quite big so no hope of it getting "accidentally lost" below the sofa any time soon either :Shifty


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> See Buffalo Horn Love
> 
> View attachment 273727


Lol :Hilarious:Hilarious It must be real love to put your nose that close epressed


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Oh yup, Phoebe has to wedge it below my leg for a more effective grip while she chews :Vomit It absolutely honks!
> I walked into the living room earlier and thought I could smell slurry. Then noticed the cow horn on the seat beside me, still covered in slobber where she'd been having a good old munch while I was upstairs.
> It's still quite big so no hope of it getting "accidentally lost" below the sofa any time soon either :Shifty


I made the mistake of 'hunting' the smell as I couldn't work out where it was coming from (usually track it down to my husband discarded socks, I have the nose of a bloodhound since giving up smoking and get really funny about smells ) but I picked up the horn and took a good deep lung full of the stench :Yuck but it's no surprise as Hilde luuurrrvvveess Poop, she either eats it or rolls in it or sometime both, she is a joy, but she likes to conk me on the ankle bone with the blinking thing or stab me in the foot or bum :Wideyed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bulls Pizzles are an aromatic treat too if you haven't tried those.:Wtf Its a toss up whats probably worse.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

We were in the treats aisle of a local pet shop umming and aaahing over what to get. Oliver then decided he wanted a massive cows ear, which were loose on the bottom shelf (presumably so the dogs can help themselves?) And pinched one. I took it from him only to find some icky yellow buttery type substance inside it,... I am not sure what it was but it was yuck and poor Oliver didn't get his cows ear. I have toyed with getting him a horn before... now I'm glad I didn't!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Bulls Pizzles are an aromatic treat too if you haven't tried those.:Wtf Its a toss up whats probably worse.


Hector swallowed his one and only Pizzle so they haven't been allowed back in the house so I missed the aromatic delights of the chewing of one of those.



KatieandOliver said:


> We were in the treats aisle of a local pet shop umming and aaahing over what to get. Oliver then decided he wanted a massive cows ear, which were loose on the bottom shelf (presumably so the dogs can help themselves?) And pinched one. I took it from him only to find some icky yellow buttery type substance inside it,... I am not sure what it was but it was yuck and poor Oliver didn't get his cows ear. I have toyed with getting him a horn before... now I'm glad I didn't!


I find the smell goes quite quickly but I willingly put up with it for the peace and tranquility that chewing on a stinky horn can bring


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I made the mistake of 'hunting' the smell as I couldn't work out where it was coming from (usually track it down to my husband discarded socks, I have the nose of a bloodhound since giving up smoking and get really funny about smells ) but I picked up the horn and took a good deep lung full of the stench :Yuck but it's no surprise as Hilde luuurrrvvveess Poop, she either eats it or rolls in it or sometime both, she is a joy, but she likes to conk me on the ankle bone with the blinking thing or stab me in the foot or bum :Wideyed


Oh you're definitely on to something here.. Phoebe has only very recently discovered the joys of poop rolling, which coincidentally was around the same time she developed a new found love for her buffalo horn 

I'm really funny about smells too and have a really embarrassing reflex of heaving loudly when I smell something bad :Bag I think if my OH had stinky socks I'd have to make him leave them in the garden


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Bulls Pizzles are an aromatic treat too if you haven't tried those.:Wtf Its a toss up whats probably worse.


I've heard about the stink of wee from pizzles so haven't been brave enough to buy them. They even look like inappropriate treats for my innocent girl :Hilarious


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

KatieandOliver said:


> We were in the treats aisle of a local pet shop umming and aaahing over what to get. Oliver then decided he wanted a massive cows ear, which were loose on the bottom shelf (presumably so the dogs can help themselves?) And pinched one. I took it from him only to find some icky yellow buttery type substance inside it,... I am not sure what it was but it was yuck and poor Oliver didn't get his cows ear. I have toyed with getting him a horn before... now I'm glad I didn't!


Oh dear Lord :Jawdrop The only thing worse for me than a bad smell is something disgusting on my hands :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit I think I would have puked right there in the shop lol.
I agree with @MontyMaude though. The smell is worth it for a quiet and contented puppy  I'd consider a clothes peg on your nose though lol.
Have you tried Oliver with an antler? They seem to be stink free and Phoebe loves them  Plus there's no yukky gloop to get on your hands lol.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Filled hooves are like that too. Fine all the time they're stationary but when chewed reek!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Rach&Miko said:


> Filled hooves are like that too. Fine all the time they're stationary but when chewed reek!


We'd be moaning too if we bought them and our dogs didn't touch them :Hilarious We just can't win lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

The bears have a giant bull horn each. No smell at all, whether dry or wet having been chewed.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

SixStar said:


> The bears have a giant bull horn each. No smell at all, whether dry or wet having been chewed.


I might just buy a different one then and hope for the best because this one smells really REALLY bad :Wtf


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Pip's smells of poo too, we'll stick to Antler horns in the future. BTW have you tried Fallow Antlers, the flat ones Pip loves them coz he can get a good go at the edges ;o)


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

steveshanks said:


> Pip's smells of poo too, we'll stick to Antler horns in the future. BTW have you tried Fallow Antlers, the flat ones Pip loves them coz he can get a good go at the edges ;o)


No, I haven't tried them yet but did wonder if they'd be good for a wee change. Phoebe has got a bit bored with the round antlers lately.
There was a really good sized fallow antler in pets at home a few days ago too, wish I'd bought it now


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes Pip can get bored of the round ones, the flat ones are the only type he's worn down enough to throw away, there are a fair few on ebay, i'm tempted to buy an uncut one and saw it up myself ;o)


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

You know neither of my pair will eat antlers/horns of any variety 

Now offer them some kind of raw meaty bone and now ya talking!

I remember buying antlers for them and I just got a 'WTF IS THIS?' face from both of them


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> You know neither of my pair will eat antlers/horns of any variety
> 
> Now offer them some kind of raw meaty bone and now ya talking!
> 
> I remember being antlers for them and I just got a 'WTF IS THIS?' face from both of them


Whaaaaat? :Jawdrop Phoebe goes through antlers in no time! You'd think I was made of money having to replace them every few weeks :Shifty

The buffalo horn has lasted the longest, but that's only because she didn't start eating it for a while... and also because I keep dropping it down the side of the sofa if we have visitors coming so my house doesn't smell like a cows arse when they arrive :Cow


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Nettles said:


> Whaaaaat? :Jawdrop Phoebe goes through antlers in no time! You'd think I was made of money having to replace them every few weeks :Shifty
> 
> The buffalo horn has lasted the longest, but that's only because she didn't start eating it for a while... and also because I keep dropping it down the side of the sofa if we have visitors coming so my house doesn't smell like a cows arse when they arrive :Cow


Oh no 

Nope neither of the boys like smelly things, if it stinks Lucky will actively turn his nose up at it and Bear will ignore it until someone removes it from his presence :Hilarious

I fear I'm going to smelly, poo loving dogs with the next ones to join the family because these pair have no interest in stinky things :Nailbiting


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pappychi said:


> Oh no
> 
> Nope neither of the boys like smelly things, if it stinks Lucky will actively turn his nose up at it and Bear will ignore it until someone removes it from his presence :Hilarious
> 
> I fear I'm going to smelly, poo loving dogs with the next ones to join the family because these pair have no interest in stinky things :Nailbiting


I'd say Lucky is probably stuck in his ways now... but there's still time for Bear! 

I thought we'd got away with it with Phoebe. No interest in poo or smelly things whatsoever until she had her very first poo roll about 3 weeks ago. She's had FOUR MORE since then!!! :Shifty

Actually "roll" is not a very good description. It's more of a "drop... and slide" technique :Vomit


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Pappychi said:


> I fear I'm going to smelly, poo loving dogs with the next ones to join the family because these pair have no interest in stinky things :Nailbiting


You can borrow Hilde if you like, I sure she would happy oblige to show you the stinkier side of life 



Nettles said:


> Actually "roll" is not a very good description. It's more of a "drop... and slide" technique :Vomit


This is what Hilde does, it's a shoulder pop, drop and slide motion, she likes to try to get her ears in it but if she get her chest/shoulder area then she gets it all caught up on the underside of her ear, ah the joy of spaniel ears :Arghh


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Nettles said:


> It absolutely honks!


Well it is a horn!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah they seem to smell like cow pats, Jasper thinks they're the most fun to roll on in between chewing when they're nice and wet and smelly


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> You can borrow Hilde if you like, I sure she would happy oblige to show you the stinkier side of life
> 
> This is what Hilde does, it's a shoulder pop, drop and slide motion, she likes to try to get her ears in it but if she get her chest/shoulder area then she gets it all caught up on the underside of her ear, ah the joy of spaniel ears :Arghh


Urgh the ears :Banghead
How can two pretty girlies be so obsessed with stink and filth?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Yeah they seem to smell like cow pats, Jasper thinks they're the most fun to roll on in between chewing when they're nice and wet and smelly


I haven't noticed Phoebe actually rolling on the horn... yet... but give her time!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Nettles said:


> Urgh the ears :Banghead
> How can two pretty girlies be so obsessed with stink and filth?


I know, stinky little creatures, it's a good job we love them really


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> You can borrow Hilde if you like, I sure she would happy oblige to show you the stinkier side of life


You're alright thanks  I am sure my next few dogs will all make up for my lack of stinkers currently
:Hilarious


----------

